
Apple to release Siri SDK - ilyaeck
https://go.theinformation.com/apple-opening-siri-developing-echo-rival
======
ilyaeck
Summary:

1\. Enable Siri-2-app integration (likely similar to Android's intent URIs):
"To work with Siri, the third-party apps will need some kind of search-query
box that Siri could fill with the user’s verbal request once the app is
accessed. It’s unclear what would happen if an iPhone or Apple Watch owner had
multiple apps that did the same thing, like Uber and Lyft, and then asked Siri
to “book me a ride home.” (Don’t bother asking Siri to book an Uber ride
today; the results are typically terrible.)"

2\. Apple to release an Amazon Echo rival, powered by Siri, and probably open
it up to content providers and developers.

3\. Both are likely to be announced at the upcoming WWDC.

------
ilyaeck
Here is the direct link (paywalled, see summary below):
[https://www.theinformation.com/apple-opening-siri-
developing...](https://www.theinformation.com/apple-opening-siri-developing-
echo-rival?shared=264e86)

------
chlestakoff
Also this: [http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/24/apple-prepping-siri-sdk-
and...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/24/apple-prepping-siri-sdk-and-echo-
like-home-assistant-gadget/)

------
thebladerunner
Paywalled :(

~~~
chlestakoff
Yes, but there is a summary in one of the comments above

